# Mt. Hamilton



## justridingalong2 (Dec 7, 2006)

Any midweek group rides up Mt. Hamilton? I haven't done the ride as of yet,I'd like to ride w/ a group. But would do it alone, no problemo.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

justridingalong2 said:


> Any midweek group rides up Mt. Hamilton? I haven't done the ride as of yet,I'd like to ride w/ a group. But would do it alone, no problemo.


Don't know of any, but I doubt you'll find any in winter. It's icy and it snows up there.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Hmm, I go up every weekend and have yet to see ice or snow. I see a few groups on Saturdays, not sure who they are - I tend to go alone. Seveal groups do Christmas day or New Years day rides.

I find these links useful to let me know how many layers I need for the ride down:

http://mthamilton.ucolick.org/hamcam/
http://mtham.ucolick.org/techdocs/MH_weather/dias/

You can plot temps over any timeperiod at:

http://mtham.ucolick.org/techdocs/MH_weather/weatherPlots.html

Only 1 weekend a few weeks ago was it below freezing, lately it has been real nice up there. Right now it is 65 degrees! Watch out for rocks on the decent and wet patches in the shade.


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

wipeout said:


> Only 1 weekend a few weeks ago was it below freezing, lately it has been real nice up there. Right now it is 65 degrees! Watch out for rocks on the decent and wet patches in the shade.


That's good advice for any of the climbs now. It takes a couple of sunny, dry days to dry up the roads in this colder weather. Just had a friend break a wrist going down on Montebello. I froze my butt on Bohman a couple of weekend mornings ago and I can imagine my reaction time would have been very sluggish to any slip or mishap.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Not really organized, but Mt. Hamilton on New Years morning is a local cycling tradition. You'll have lots of company. Check out the photos here for examples of what the weather can be like: http://www.chainreaction.com/mthamilton.htm


----------



## justridingalong2 (Dec 7, 2006)

johnny99 said:


> Not really organized, but Mt. Hamilton on New Years morning is a local cycling tradition. You'll have lots of company. Check out the photos here for examples of what the weather can be like: http://www.chainreaction.com/mthamilton.htm


 Thanks for the info. I also saw a Mt. Hamilton ride listing on ACC's website. Sounds like a good climb .


----------

